# Computer geht aus bei Sims 4 (Windows 10)



## Fussel2000 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit Sims 4. Jedes mal, wenn das Spiel ein paar Minuten läuft, geht der Pc nach einer weile aus. Manchmal schon nach 10 Minuten und manchmal erst nach einer Stunde. Ich spiele ohne Mods, habe den ganzen Ordner des Spiels gelöscht und Sims neu installiert. Ich nutze keinen Laptop und der Computer ist auch noch ziemlich neu. Bei anderen Spielen (z.B. Minecraft) habe ich keine Probleme. Ich gehe also nicht davon aus, dass es ein Hitzeproblem ist und die Hardware ist auch ausreichend.

Prozessor: Intel Core i3-6100 CPU 3,70GHz 
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 380 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass der PC kurz bevor er aus geht, kurz lauter wird (sonst ist er kaum hörbar). Dieses Geräusch tritt aber auch ab und zu mal auf, nur bei Sims führt es meist danach zum Absturz. Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## sonic1monkey (12. Oktober 2016)

ladt dir msi afterburner runter, OSD aktivieren dann kannst du im spiel sehen wie was ausgelastet wird und wie war was wird  MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 14 Download


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Oktober 2016)

betrifft es auch andere Spiele? 
Stromstecker der GPU richtig dran? was für ein Netzteil hast du verbaut? das könnte überfordert sein und deshalb abschlaten.
Schon im Event Viewer gekuckt? 

Gruß,
Plad


----------



## Fussel2000 (12. Oktober 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> betrifft es auch andere Spiele?
> Stromstecker der GPU richtig dran? was für ein Netzteil hast du verbaut? das könnte überfordert sein und deshalb abschlaten.
> Schon im Event Viewer gekuckt?
> 
> ...



Betrifft keine anderen Spiele, deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an der Hardware liegt. Macht Windows 10 vielleicht Probleme?
Ich habe ein 550 Watt Netzteil von be quiet extra eingebaut (hatte vorher nur 300, was aber wegen der neuen Grafikkarte nicht mehr reichte). Im Event Viewer steht leider nichts.


----------

